# April, 12



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

The italian public television RAI3 has a scientific news program called "Leonardo".

On April, 12 program they will speak of Gagarin, the space run and russian watches!

I know it because today a Leonardo journalist interviewed me about russian watches and my book.

So I think it could be an interesting broadcast for all (italian speaking) russian watch lovers :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Anna! I think I don't have RAI3 on my cable package though... Do you think you could record the show and upload it then somewhere? If not, I'll try to catch it on the internet and make it available here (if I don't forget it... today I was speaking with a neighbour that lives in front of me and I asked about the scaffolds around her building: Q: "Did you start renovations today?" A: "No, the scaffolds have been there for 3 weeks now..." :lookaround: )


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks for the heads up Anna! I think I don't have RAI3 on my cable package though... Do you think you could record the show and upload it then somewhere? If not, I'll try to catch it on the internet and make it available here (if I don't forget it... today I was speaking with a neighbour that lives in front of me and I asked about the scaffolds around her building: Q: "Did you start renovations today?" A: "No, the scaffolds have been there for 3 weeks now..." :lookaround: )


I will try 

Let's remember all to wear a "space watch" on April, 12!

I'll wear my 15 jewels Gagarin Shturmanskie :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wearing the Red Square but changed to the Strela after reading your post (just now... somehow I missed it).










...btw, have you seen the new Sturmanskies Gagarin Retro by Volmax? The silver dialed one looks very nice!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my tribute to Gagarin, 50 years after. 

Shturmanskie 15J :


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Darn... I should get me one of those...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

You can see some of my watches here... with myself! 

Go forward, it begins at 8'23''


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> You can see some of my watches here... with myself!
> 
> Go forward, it begins at 8'23''


Well, that was very interesting! And now we know our lovely friend Anna is a Mathematician!! :shocking: That and TV star now, along with her watches, especially the one posted above 

I tried to capture the video so I could upload it to my megavideo acc and embed it here (so we could keep it should RAI decides pulling it out) but RAI uses a Silverlight format none of my capture programs manages that format. There's at least one guy on youtube that pulls these kind of contents to his channel but todays show isn't there yet.

I have a google alert set for this video, so if anyone uploads it to net using a different format (AVI, DIVX, etc), I'll be able to get it and will post it here.

Thanks for link Anna!

And...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this today....
























bowie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I couldn't get the video link to work, something about a plugin that couldn't be found so if you do manage to find it on youtube I'd be grateful


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pg tips said:


> I couldn't get the video link to work, something about a plugin that couldn't be found so if you do manage to find it on youtube I'd be grateful


You are using Chrome right? Silverlight format doesn't work with Chrome, try opening it with IE or Firefox, both work.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bowie said:


> IMG]


I keep forgetting about these... It's a lovely watch, that one!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't get the video link to work, something about a plugin that couldn't be found so if you do manage to find it on youtube I'd be grateful
> ...


Ah will do thank you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Vaurien said:


> You can see some of my watches here... with myself!
> 
> Go forward, it begins at 8'23''


Very good Anna! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Fantastic, Anna! Thanks for posting.

I understood very little - Sputnik, Shturmanskie and Perestroika  - but I enjoyed seeing some of your lovely collection.

I'm still hoping for an English translation of your book... Or should I teach myself Italian?!

Ciao


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Fantastic, Anna! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I understood very little - Sputnik, Shturmanskie and Perestroika  - but I enjoyed seeing some of your lovely collection.
> 
> ...


If you begin studying italian, you could translate the book in a few years... and that will be the first translation, for sure


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> If you begin studying italian, you could translate the book in a few years... and that will be the first translation, for sure


Honestly I now think I could do that. I have this notion that I don't understand Italian at all but it has to do with the Italian people I know who live here and that apparently speak too fast. The speed at which everybody in the video speaks is a lot slower (aka normal) than those guys and gals I know here. Huge difference for me as I could understand almost everything that was said during the program.

Maybe we could change jobs Anna? You right books on watches and I translate them


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > If you begin studying italian, you could translate the book in a few years... and that will be the first translation, for sure
> ...


Oh, yeah!!! fftopic2:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I was born on the same date - 12.04.1982 :to_become_senile:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Draygo said:


> Fantastic, Anna! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I understood very little - Sputnik, Shturmanskie and Perestroika  - but I enjoyed seeing some of your lovely collection.
> 
> ...


Si! Me too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I was finally able to pull down the episode staring Anna (and her watches) :notworthy:

This is an unlisted video (I don't want any crap with copyright and so forth) so I'm not sure if I can embed it..






Apparently I can...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I was finally able to pull down the episode staring Anna (and her watches) :notworthy:
> 
> ...........


Renato, you're a wizard! :notworthy:

Thank you very much

:hi:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:notworthy:

Well done for embedding the video! What a great collection of watches. I'm a bit of a space freak myself so there are one or two here I'd like to get my hands on.

And well done Anna for getting that book published. You join JonW on the 'writers list'!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one Renato!

well done Anna :thumbsup:

great to put a face to a name 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, Kevin and thanks, Martin!









I was happy to write the book, for sharing my (little) knowledge of russian horlogery in italian language, and was thrilled to present the book, too. But.....

it's strange to see oneself speaking. 

:lol:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Didn't understand a word but I enjoyed the video nonetheless!

Thanks Renato and Anna.

Also, I'll add my congratulations Anna on getting published, great work.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Very interesting indeed. Now if I only understood more than a smattering of Italian










That is a lovely collection of watches there, and I would certainly add my name to a list to get a copy of an English translation of your book Anna!

(another) Kevin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you people are in the UK, so maybe you know some publishers and could made the proper contacts to see it published in English. I'm sure Anna wouldn't mind that


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words!



Kutusov said:


> Well, you people are in the UK, so maybe you know some publishers and could made the proper contacts to see it published in English. I'm sure Anna wouldn't mind that


I don't mind, but the Editor (capital letter, you know  ) would be very happy to receive such a proposal.... k:


----------

